# Do not understand system



## Gary1945 (Oct 5, 2012)

We have an Orlando timeshare.  So far we have lost 3 weeks and have another 3 or 4 weeks banked at Interval that will probably expire.  We also bought into the new points system - which was probably a mistake.

I find the whole reservation system to be incomprehensible and virtually impossible to use.  I have what I hope is a simple question that won't require that I visit than d@#$% website.  How do I trade all of my current and/or future weeks for Marriott Rewards points?  I can understand reservations at the hotels.  It is easy and doesn't depend on dates, arrival days, 6 month leadtimes, etc.

Thanks


----------



## vacationhopeful (Oct 5, 2012)

Gary,
Welcome to TUG!

I know nothing about Marriott and its points system. I have master Wyndham points, RCI Points, and DVC points. I have exchange a couple of times using RCI Weeks.

And I am only a few years younger than yourself. Old dogs can learn new tricks and this is the BEST place to learn about the timeshare tricks. You spent a lot of money --- just start READING and asking questions in the Marriott section ... you most likely sent you kids to college for FEWER DOLLARS than what you have tied up in YOUR TIMESHAREs. If they had called and said that they were dropping out of college after 2 or 3 years, you would have told them --- better just hit those books and use what I have paid for.

So tell us what and where you have tried to go, how many points you have for booking with the points and WHERE, when and how big of a unit ... and someone who has done the Marriott thing SUCCESSFULLY will clue you in.

As far as International Interval exchanging, there is another section on JUST THAT. Go look at when things expire, size of unit, season and any SYSTEM preference --- and say where you want to go. Setting up ONGOING SEARCHES on II is a key means to GET the vacation you want to go on. And you might just want to invest $15 yearly here as a paid membership to get the 2 Private Threads: #1 is our RESORT reviews -- it is harder to exchange into a dog, if you know in advance that it is a MUTT. #2 is our Sightings Thread --- that is my favorite - what other members have seen in II or RCI as available for exchange. I get tempted ALL the time to try NEW places and/or resorts. Just yesterday, I booked a great week that someone said was just sitting in RCI. But other RCI or II exchanges via the Sightings thread have include NYC weeks twice (the Hilton Club and the Manhatten Club), Chicago Hyatt on Wacker St once, Ft Lauderdale Beachplace, and a few  others inside of 3 years. Ok, I will tell you - 5 DVC exchanges.

So, put on the reading light and start reading ... you will learn the shorthand pretty quick -- but somewheres there is a Glossary.


----------



## RichH1 (Oct 5, 2012)

You bought new DC points, so maybe your existing weeks were enrolled to DC system.
It is way easier than using traditional weeks.
And you don't pay II membership fee or exchange fee as a DC member.
It is a great benefit because you already deposited many weeks to II.
You should have gotten a new DC/II account, call owner services and find out.
DC has more availability than II, and you don't have to stay a full week.
You just need to learn how to use your DC points, and browse this forum to start.
Convert your timeshare week to Marriott reward point is not a great value at all.


----------



## tschwa2 (Oct 5, 2012)

The points system will be more flexible to use but you do have to take some time here to learn how.  That said it still won't have the flexibility of hotel stays. If you aren't flexible on your location or can't plan at least 4-6 months ahead of time you should probably just sell/give away your timeshare. If you deposit into II and can't use the week before it expires or if you convert to reward points and get $700 or less in hotel stays for your $1000+ MF's there is no point in keeping what you have.  If you have any immediate family members who might learn and use the system it would be more valuable to them because they would retain the ability to use it in the Destination Point system.


----------



## SueDonJ (Oct 5, 2012)

Gary1945 said:


> We have an Orlando timeshare.  So far we have lost 3 weeks and have another 3 or 4 weeks banked at Interval that will probably expire.  We also bought into the new points system - which was probably a mistake.
> 
> I find the whole reservation system to be incomprehensible and virtually impossible to use.  I have what I hope is a simple question that won't require that I visit than d@#$% website.  *How do I trade all of my current and/or future weeks for Marriott Rewards points?*  I can understand reservations at the hotels.  It is easy and doesn't depend on dates, arrival days, 6 month leadtimes, etc.
> 
> Thanks



You can convert your Weeks as well as your purchased DC Points to Marriott Rewards Points in one of two ways - either *call Owner Services (800-845-4226)* and ask them to do it, or sign in to the "d@#$% website."    The deadline to convert Weeks to MR Points is 12/31 of the year prior to usage.

If you decide you'd rather try the website:  sign in to your my-vacationclub.com account, click on the "Trade for Marriott Rewards Points" link in the column on the right, scroll down to each Week in your account and follow the prompts.  (I don't have any available so can't see exactly what you'll see but it's fairly simple, just time-consuming to do it one week at a time.)

Note you won't be able to pull back for MRP conversions any Weeks that you've deposited to II.  Not sure that's what you want to do but figured I'd mention it just in case.

Purchased DC Points (Trust Points) are also eligible for MRP conversions in varying annual percentages depending on your ownership status.  If you tell us how many DC Points you own and your DC status we'll be able to help you there, too. 

There are all these different options for Marriott ownership and so many different ways to do usage transactions, it's understandable that some people get aggravated.  It takes time and practice to get a good handle on it all, and for many of us here it's taken years to be able to learn all the ropes and be able to do all this and teach it to others.  We'd love to help you - ask one question at a time and we'll try our best to keep our answers as simple as possible.


----------



## Gary1945 (Oct 5, 2012)

tschwa2 said:


> The points system will be more flexible to use but you do have to take some time here to learn how.  That said it still won't have the flexibility of hotel stays. If you aren't flexible on your location or can't plan at least 4-6 months ahead of time you should probably just sell/give away your timeshare. If you deposit into II and can't use the week before it expires or if you convert to reward points and get $700 or less in hotel stays for your $1000+ MF's there is no point in keeping what you have.  If you have any immediate family members who might learn and use the system it would be more valuable to them because they would retain the ability to use it in the Destination Point system.


The 4 - 6 months is probably the biggest obstacle other that the obfuscatory website.  I am a retired small business owner and former I.T. Executive and never thought of myself as a slow-learner, but trying to understand this process drives me to drink.  An old friend of mine once said "If it isn't intuitively obvious - it is probably too difficult."  I suspect your solution is probably my best route.  Too bad the timeshare market is what it is.


----------



## tschwa2 (Oct 5, 2012)

I don't think the OP bought points.  My interpretation of "bought into the new points system - which was probably a mistake" is that he paid to have his legacy week(s) enrolled.  I would at least hope that he didn't pay another $10,000+ on buying points for a system that he doesn't understand or use.


----------



## Gary1945 (Oct 5, 2012)

I don't know what the "OP" means, but I think I paid around $1000.00 to convert to the new points system.  Don't get me wrong, I love Marriott Hotels and have had good experiences at the Timeshares on the few times I have been able to arrange the dates and location.  I don't think they are trying to cheat me or anything like that, I simply think it is way too difficult to make a trade or change the date of my week at the Grande Vista.  I may just opt to keep it and only go on my guaranteed and pre-registered dates and avoid the exchange issues.

Thank y'all


----------



## vacationhopeful (Oct 5, 2012)

There is a logical reason as to why something that you know a little about gets you more confused than if you KNEW nothing. 

In an "educational pysch", the prof had us keep a score card on juggling with 1 hand 2 balls. Your dominant hand always did BETTER than the other hand - at first. But the longer you did the exercise over the weeks of the class, your non-dominate hand did learn and learned it better and juggle the balls longer than your dominate hand --- which just level out rather quickly (under 2 weeks).

So put that incense in the burner, relaxing music on low, and start mastering by chanting "Marriott DC points and II exchanges come to me". And do some unusal things --- this month has Biketoberfest in Daytona Beach, Fl. Interesting and low key time -- buy some great tee-shirts for Xmas presents (containing gobbins, witches, Harley-Davidson, ghosts, etc). And Mickey's Not So Scary Holloween Party is in full swing, too. Bet you have never been to either of those --- but there are a lot of Tuggers who have stumbled onto events like those --- unplanned and NEVER on a Bucket list, but a lot more fun than you ever thought.

OP is original poster --- that was you!


----------



## Bill4728 (Oct 5, 2012)

tschwa2 said:


> I don't think the OP bought points.  My interpretation of "bought into the new points system - which was probably a mistake" is that he paid to have his legacy week(s) enrolled.  I would at least hope that he didn't pay another $10,000+ on buying points for a system that he doesn't understand or use.





Gary1945 said:


> I don't know what the "OP" means, but I think I paid around $1000.00 to convert to the new points system.  Don't get me wrong, I love Marriott Hotels and have had good experiences at the Timeshares on the few times I have been able to arrange the dates and location.  I don't think they are trying to cheat me or anything like that, I simply think it is way too difficult to make a trade or change the date of my week at the Grande Vista.  I may just opt to keep it and only go on my guaranteed and pre-registered dates and avoid the exchange issues.
> 
> Thank y'all


So first the good news

You spent $1,000 to enroll your Grande Vista in the points sytem (AKA DC) Some people have enrolled their weeks AND paid $10K or more to also buy more points. (Not a good idea)  So at least you didn't do that. 

Now that you're in the DC, you should be able to make reservations on fairly short notice for stays at most all the marriott TS resorts. We just made a reservation to stay 5 nights in SoCal at the newport coast resort(NCV) with only a 5 week notice.  We did it online but you could have called Marriott vacations and did it over the phone too. 

RE _"I may just opt to keep it and only go on my guaranteed and pre-registered dates and avoid the exchange issues."_ I not sure what you meant by this. Almost no Marriott owner has a fixed week reserved at Grand Vista. If you're talking about the week on your deed that is not a week you get every year. It is an accounting device to make sure that Marriott doesn't sell more weeks than they own.  So is you want to go use your home resort, you'll need to reserve a week probably 6 months in advance. 

One last thing.  You can buy Marriott hotel points direct from Marriott for $625/ 50K pts   For most people that is cheaper than paying your MFs having to give up your week. But you will get more pts for your week than the 50K you can buy a year from Marriott.

Good Luck


----------



## TheTimeTraveler (Oct 5, 2012)

Gary1945 said:


> I don't know what the "OP" means, but I think I paid around $1000.00 to convert to the new points system.  Don't get me wrong, I love Marriott Hotels and have had good experiences at the Timeshares on the few times I have been able to arrange the dates and location.  I don't think they are trying to cheat me or anything like that, I simply think it is way too difficult to make a trade or change the date of my week at the Grande Vista.  I may just opt to keep it and only go on my guaranteed and pre-registered dates and avoid the exchange issues.
> 
> Thank y'all





The "OP" is you!  

OP stands for Original Poster.



.


----------



## NJMOM2 (Oct 5, 2012)

SueDonJ said:


> The deadline to convert Weeks to DC Points is *12/31 of the year prior to usage* .



I am sure this is just a typo because your are the one who is always reminding everyone that the cutoff to convert to DC points is *9/30 of the year prior to usage.*


----------



## NJMOM2 (Oct 5, 2012)

To learn more on how to use your Enrolled weeks you can sign up for an Enrolled Weeks Webinar at http://marriottlearningcenter.conferencing.com/
You can avoid the webinar by studing the webinar presentation titled "Enrolled Owners Presentation".  There is a link that can be found from the previous link I posted or follow this link http://vacationclub.richfx.com.edgesuite.net/presentation/media/MVCP_enrolled/

I don't know if you need to log into your *&^%#^ Marriott web account.

Edited to add:  Also look at the presentation for "Marriott Vacation Club Overview"..  Here is the link : http://vacationclub.richfx.com.edgesuite.net/presentation/media/New_Owner_Orientation/


----------



## SueDonJ (Oct 5, 2012)

NJMOM2 said:


> I am sure this is just a typo because your are the one who is always reminding everyone that the cutoff to convert to DC points is *9/30 of the year prior to usage.*



Yes, thanks for catching it!  The 12/31 deadline is for converting Weeks to Marriott Rewards Points.


----------



## MALC9990 (Oct 5, 2012)

NJMOM2 said:


> I am sure this is just a typo because your are the one who is always reminding everyone that the cutoff to convert to DC points is *9/30 of the year prior to usage.*



The deadline for converting an enrolled week into DC points is indeed end of Sept. the deadline for converting a week into MR points is end Dec.


----------



## Gary1945 (Oct 5, 2012)

So does this mean I can still exchange my 2013 week for Rewards points?

I'm sorry NJMom, I appreciate your suggestions but I don't have the patience or the stomach for on-line tutorials.  I'll make my future reservations or trade for Rewards points.  What I have learned here today is that the lead time is my biggest problem.  I'm an "immediate gratification" kinda guy and not good at long range planning. If something comes up and I can't go I'll try to let a friend go in my place.  I wouldn't think there is a penalty for not showing up.


----------



## SueDonJ (Oct 5, 2012)

Gary1945 said:


> So does this mean I can still exchange my 2013 week for Rewards points?
> 
> I'm sorry NJMom, I appreciate your suggestions but I don't have the patience or the stomach for on-line tutorials.  I'll make my future reservations or trade for Rewards points.  What I have learned here today is that the lead time is my biggest problem.  I'm an "immediate gratification" kinda guy and not good at long range planning. If something comes up and I can't go I'll try to let a friend go in my place.  I wouldn't think there is a penalty for not showing up.



Yes, you can exchange your 2013 Week for Marriott Rewards Points.  Call that 800-845-4226 number anytime prior to 12/31/12 and they'll be able to help you.

It's a shame to let Weeks usage expire and it appears that may happen with your II deposits.  If you tell us the deposit dates for those and where/when you'd like to travel, we may be able to help you work your way through the II website with as little aggravation as possible.  I hope so, anyway.


----------



## LAX Mom (Oct 5, 2012)

Do you have family or friends that might be able to use your II deposits? Maybe someone else might be willing to search online and travel on short notice?


----------



## Empty Nest (Oct 6, 2012)

http://www.theartofvacationing.com

The Art of Vacationing is a website AND business owned by Pam Keystone.
She assists people with travel plans and helps with understanding the timeshare systems.

I have not used her, and am not affiliated in any way.  We ran into her and her husband at an owner party at Son Antem.  We were among the few couples from the US and spent the evening talking.  She knows timesharing.

I filed her info away in case some day DH cannot do our reservations and I need to step up.


----------



## Gary1945 (Oct 6, 2012)

Apparently - and I don't know how - I have enrolled the next two years in the Vacation Club program and cannot exchange for Rewards Points.  I probably thought I was getting Rewards points and not Vacation points.  Who knows? I will try to call Monday and see if this can be undone.  Very frustrating!


----------



## SueDonJ (Oct 6, 2012)

Gary1945 said:


> Apparently - and I don't know how - I have enrolled the next two years in the Vacation Club program and cannot exchange for Rewards Points.  I probably thought I was getting Rewards points and not Vacation points.  Who knows? I will try to call Monday and see if this can be undone.  Very frustrating!



Owner Services is open on the weekends (9AM to 5PM Eastern) if you have the time to call.  Good luck working with them to reverse the mistaken DC conversions.  If they don't allow it, please come back and we'll help you figure out the simplest way to search for DC Points stays on the website.


----------



## Werner Weiss (Oct 6, 2012)

Gary1945 said:


> Apparently - and I don't know how - I have enrolled the next two years in the Vacation Club program and cannot exchange for Rewards Points.  I probably thought I was getting Rewards points and not Vacation points.  Who knows? I will try to call Monday and see if this can be undone.  Very frustrating!


Did you do the transaction on the phone with an Advisor or online yourself? If an Advisor mishandled your request, Marriott should make it right. If you used the online system and chose "Elect Vacation Club Points" (instead of "Trade for Marriott Rewards Points"), then being able to reverse the transactions would seem less likely.

(When you elect Vacation Club Points, your weeks are are put into Marriott's Destinations Club exchange inventory and are used for other members, while you then have the ability to make reservations with Vacation Club Destinations points.)  

If you can't reverse the Vacation Club Destinations points transactions, you can take great vacations with those Vacation Club Destinations points. You'll get more value than with Marriott Rewards points if you use them for Marriott Vacation Club properties. Using Vacation Club Destinations points is easier than making Interval International exchanges, but it usually requires far more lead time than making regular hotel reservations with Marriott Rewards points.

You can also use Vacation Club Destinations points for a bunch of other options, including selected hotels, cruises, tours, and more through the Explorer Collection. You can even stay at non-Marriott timeshare properties by using points for exchanges through the World Traveler Collection.

However, unlike Marriott Rewards points which just sit in your account until you use them, Destination Club points must be carefully managed. Various point balances are associated with various use years (calendar years for members who have enrolled their weeks). You can bank and borrow those points for one year either way so that they're available the year that you want to use them. But this requires adhering to rules, which include deadline dates and no re-banking and no un-borrowing once such use year transactions have been made.

Any timeshare program works best for people who enjoy understanding the system and planning ahead. For those Marriott owners who don't, calling a Marriott Vacation Advisor around four times a year would be a good idea.


----------



## Gary1945 (Oct 6, 2012)

Werner Weiss said:


> Any timeshare program works best for people who enjoy understanding the system and planning ahead.



I wish the salesman had told me this 7 years ago.


----------



## dioxide45 (Oct 6, 2012)

By taking the time and pouring through the many threads here, you will become a pro at understanding the program. There are many people here with collective centuries worth of experience with the Marriott timeshare system. While the new DC program is new to all of us, we have all learned a lot from our own and reading about others experiences.

You have come to the right place and many times you will get faster and more accurate information here than you would from calling Owner Services or Interval International. Of course you have to be careful, because just like any open forum, there will be some inaccurate information also.


----------



## bogey21 (Oct 6, 2012)

This thread represents some of what is wrong with Marriott.  Generally the Resorts are great.  No argument there from me.  Generally the MFs are high.  This presents no problem if you knew what they were when you bought and can afford them.  

But the difficulty in learning how to use your Week (or Points) can be overwhelming to the uninitiated.  My personal problem with Marriott has been the way they have unilaterally changed their program to their benefit (and generally to the detriment of their Owners) over the years.

George


----------



## Quilter (Oct 6, 2012)

Gary1945 said:


> I wish the salesman had told me this 7 years ago.



7 years ago was 2004.  When we bought Ocean Pointe weeks in 1999 the price was comparable to Grande Vista prices.   I don't know how much Grande Vista was in 2004 or 2005 but if I go back to OP history it was probably over $20K.   

$20K is a chunk of change to spend and not try to understand the system.   So far I've picked up a "I don't want to be bothered" attitude off your posts.   Are you sure the salesman didn't explain how you needed to plan ahead or did you just not want to bother to listen?   

"I'm sorry NJMom, I appreciate your suggestions but I don't have the patience or the stomach for on-line tutorials. I'll make my future reservations or trade for Rewards points. What I have learned here today is that the lead time is my biggest problem. I'm an "immediate gratification" kinda guy and not good at long range planning."

There's been quite a bit of effort here by Tuggers trying to tell you it is possible to understand the system if you'll just try.   Your titled this thread "Do not understand system".   

Do you want to understand it?


----------



## puckmanfl (Oct 6, 2012)

good evening...

In 2004, 3 bedroom Grande Vista Platinum cost, 22K..I know because I have 2 of them....


----------



## Gary1945 (Oct 7, 2012)

Quilter:

I think I paid 20K plus and no - the salesman did not warn me that you needed a lawyer to interpret the terms of reservations.  That having been said, I am a businessman and should have pressed them on the process.  I take responsibility for that oversight, but in my business I would never put a customer through the vagaries and complications imposed by this system.

Fortunately, I can walk away from this with little financial impact and will do just that.  I will make a reservation each year - probably at my home resort - as that one seems to be more available - and if my personal schedule allows, I will either show up or not.  The loss of Marriott revenue from dining, golf, drinks, tips, etc. is my admittedly inconsequential statement.  More attitudes like mine might help.  

I'm seriously sorry if I have offended anyone with what I consider to be reasonable concerns about the process.  I'm also impressed that so many people really and sincerely understood my complaints and tried to help.  As I said in an earlier post - the real problem is that I am unable and unwilling to plan so far ahead, and I am even more unable to spend precious time trying to unravel a bureaucratic mess.

Over and out.


----------



## puckmanfl (Oct 7, 2012)

good morning...

Gary... 

please feel free to PM (private message) me and I will answer any of your queries and help as needed.... We TUGGERS are here to help!!!


----------



## dougp26364 (Oct 7, 2012)

I think it comes down to this. 

The system is not that complicated. The problem is that you're going to have to take the time to readand learn about what you're doing. If you're not willing to put in the time to read a little, then I doubt anyone will be able to help you.

Right now you've spent several thousand dollars to pre-pay for you vacation time. Not taking the time to learn how to use it would be like buying a car but not taking the time to learn how to drive it or get your drivers license. 

There if very little that is intuitive. Everything is learned. Sure there are the autonomic functions of breathing and your heart beating but, past that you're going to have to learn nearly everything in life. If you're to lazy to take the time to go through the instructions or online tutorials, then you might as well sell your timeshare and move on. 

If worse comes to worse, just call you're vacation advisor at MVC, tell them what you want to do and have them help you get it done. If you can't do that, then there's little hope you'll ever be able to manage your timeshare ownership.


----------



## SueDonJ (Oct 7, 2012)

Gary, I don't think you're alone by any means.  Marriott doesn't release usage numbers but over the years we've heard from different reps that there are always Weeks that go unused.  As difficult as it might be for some TUGgers to understand why/how that happens, I don't believe that it's TUG's mission to make an owner feel badly about it when s/he comes here looking for help.

If when you call in Marriott doesn't allow you to reverse your Week's conversion to DC Points, the good thing is that the Points system is more flexible than Weeks for folks like you who don't/can't plan so far ahead.  And if you just don't want to learn the online reservation system, we TUGgers can help you figure out how/when to ask the Owner Services telephone reps for what you want.

As Werner mentioned, your DC Points can be used for various hotel stays through the Explorer Options if that's your preference.  It's not the most economical use of Points but the only thing that matters is if you're happy with how you ultimately use them.  Just like with your II deposits, give us an idea of when/where you'd like to travel and we'll try to give you simple answers about how to get it done.  Good luck.  

Finally, if your choice is to, "walk away from this," there are many TUGgers who are experts in Marriott Weeks resales and they'll point you in the direction of selling your Week through various outlets.  One place you might want to start is with Marriott's Resale Operations - there's no guarantee that they'll buy it back but you don't know until you try.  You can contact Marriott's internal Resales Operations by calling 866-389-1458 (Mon-Fri 9-5eastern) or through the "Request Information" link here.


----------



## larue (Oct 7, 2012)

Gary1945 said:


> Quilter:
> 
> I think I paid 20K plus and no - the salesman did not warn me that you needed a lawyer to interpret the terms of reservations.  That having been said, I am a businessman and should have pressed them on the process.  I take responsibility for that oversight, but in my business I would never put a customer through the vagaries and complications imposed by this system.
> 
> ...



Given that you are not interested in planning ahead, another option would be to search for units on short notice.  During the flexchange period, 60 days and closer, you can use your unit to grab whatever comes up.  There are some pretty amazing places you can find and exchange for within the 60 day window.  I use flexchange for almost every one of my vacations anymore and end up usually getting four weeks in a combination of 2 and 3 bedroom units in exchange for my 2 weeks ownership in a 2 bedroom lockout at Ko Olina.  In just the last week I have seen Marriott 2 bedrooms or better with availability over the next 60 days in Kauai, Maui, St. Thomas, Newport Beach, Hilton Head, Phoenix, Vegas and Tahoe, each of which could have been grabbed with a Marriott studio.  Another option would have been several Four Seasons Aviara (the number one rated timeshare in the world on Tug) 2 bedroom weeks that could have been had with a Marriott 1 bedroom.

All you have to do is check Interval in the morning, around 5:30 a.m. Mountain Time (7:30 a.m. Eastern) and you pretty much have your choice of amazing places to go on short notice without the necessity of months of advance planning.


----------



## Gary1945 (Oct 7, 2012)

Thank you larue, the Flexchange might be a good alternative.  I will test that out.


----------



## larue (Oct 7, 2012)

Gary1945 said:


> Thank you larue, the Flexchange might be a good alternative.  I will test that out.



I would also pay the minor member fee on here (I think it is $15 a year or so), which gives you access to a sightings board where other Tug members post what they have seen.  I check that first each morning and have had great luck better using my interval deposits as a result.  I have found that my efficiency and value in using interval deposits went up exponentially once I found this site a few years ago.  Good luck!


----------



## LilMsFoodie (Oct 7, 2012)

If you have traded for points, you can sell them.  I trade stocks everyday and often make mistakes.  Better to get something than nothing.  If you have traded for points, you can sell them outright.  I did so this August and was very satisfied with the transaction.  Here is where you can do this:

http://www.vacationpointexchange.com/

_[deleted]_


----------



## Gary1945 (Oct 7, 2012)

At the suggestion of several of you, I have joined TUGS.  Not sure why I'm still listed as a Guest, but I will explore the material.


----------



## PearlCity (Oct 7, 2012)

Gary1945 said:


> At the suggestion of several of you, I have joined TUGS.  Not sure why I'm still listed as a Guest, but I will explore the material.



When you log onto tug, there is a bbs passcode. You need to enter it into your profile to get access to the sightings board. Let me see if I can find instructions somewhere.


----------



## PearlCity (Oct 7, 2012)

Try this link

http://www.tugbbs.com/forums/showthread.php?t=53


----------



## Werner Weiss (Oct 7, 2012)

Using enrolled Marriott Vacation Club weeks can be very simple or quite complicated. 

Here's _simple_: Many owners bought a single week at a Marriott Vacation Club property that they like, so they call Owner Services up to a year ahead of time, book a 7-night stay during the season that they own, and enjoy their annual vacation at that location. (For some weeks at some locations, it's necessary to call at exactly 12 months out, but for most weeks and locations, it's not that critical.)

Marriott Vacation Club offers more options to give us more flexibility (and to give their salespeople more ways to entice prospective buyers):

— Opting for an Interval International deposit;
— Opting for Marriott Rewards Points (sometimes limited to every other year);
— Opting for Marriott Vacation Club Destinations Points (for enrolled owners).

Each of these options comes with a set of rules, limitations, timing considerations, places that are easy and hard to book, and ways of using them that provide anywhere from terrible to excellent value — and even ways of getting nothing at all, despite spending a lot money upfront and annually.

Most owners probably fall into a pattern, becoming reasonably proficient at using some subset of the options to arrange good vacations at nice places.

Here's where it can get _very complicated_: For some people, especially people who participate on an Internet forum such as this one, it's a big game to understand every nuance of every option and how to maximize their value with each. In fact, for such people, there are options I haven't listed, such as direct exchanges or renting out their week(s) and using resulting money to pay for something else.


----------



## NJMOM2 (Oct 7, 2012)

Please follow my suggestion to help learn about how to use your timeshare.  Go to MarriottLearningCenter.com and thumb through the presentations on the upper right hand corner for Marriott Vacation Club Overview, Interval International Exchange, Marriott Rewards Presentation and Enrolled Owner Presentation.

They are just brochures that you can read at your leisure to help you understand how to use what you bought.  If you 'thumb' though them real quickly you can get through each one in under 3 minutes.  In the end you can always call MVC to make any vacation plan and not have to deal with any websites.

(I was trying to upload a picture of the MarriottLearningCenter.com web page the best I could do is upload an attachment.  I highlighted the four presentation brochures you should glance at.)


----------



## ciscogizmo1 (Oct 8, 2012)

I can see how you are totally frustrated with the system.  It is very confusing because you have so many options with one week.  Unfortunately, I don't think you are going to get around not planning in advance.  While the DC system allows you to make last minute reservations you still need to plan in advance.  I also think you need to give yourself some time.  You are not going to learn the ins and outs of the system over night.   Heck, I've own timeshares since 2003 and I still don't know everything.  But here's what I do about 12 to 14 months before my season starts I look at the calendar and I make a decision what I want to do with my week.  There are so many options, you can book your week, split your lock-off into two weeks and take two separate weeks at your resort, you could bank your week with II, you could rent out your week, you convert your weeks to DC points, you could convert your weeks to awards, etc...  I'm sure there are more options of what you can do with your week but I really think you need to have a plan on what you plan to do with your week well in advance so you plan for it.  I use to vacation like you did.  We would just pick a place and go what I discovered through timesharing is that planning just makes your trip better.  I can't tell you how many times I would go to Hawaii and not plan a thing until I got there to be disappointed that the restaurant was book, the tours were sold out, or I missed out on an attraction because I didn't know about it.  Timesharing taught how to maximize my vacation.  I don't know if this your goal but it sounds like you are you are semi-retired and that you might have more flexibility.  We travel strictly during school vacations so, I know at least 18 months out what we plan on doing.  It took me lots of years of practice to find the perfect week based on school schedules and sport schedules and work schedules.  But I have it down to a science.  

With careful planning we are able to enjoy 4 weeks of vacation a year, I would never be able to enjoy that if I had to book hotel rooms and pay for every meal out.  

Just keep reading and start out simple.


----------



## SueDonJ (Oct 8, 2012)

Moderator Note re TUG Posting Rules:



> *Be Courteous*
> As we read and respond to others, disagreements are inevitable. Differing points of view are welcomed, and indeed the bbs would be a dull place without them. All users are expected and required to express their disagreements civilly. Refrain from name calling and behavior lectures. Personal attacks will not be tolerated and repeated offenses could get you banned from the bbs. Lively discussion is what the board is all about, but that is no excuse for boorish behavior or bad manners. We are assumed to all be adults. If you don't like a particular thread, stop reading it!



I have deleted a few comments which I think have crossed the lines of courtesy and behavior lectures.  We can choose to give an OP as much information and help as we would want to be given to us, but we cannot chastise him/her if s/he isn't receptive to it.


----------



## Cmore (Oct 8, 2012)

LilMsFoodie said:


> If you have traded for points, you can sell them.  I trade stocks everyday and often make mistakes.  Better to get something than nothing.  If you have traded for points, you can sell them outright.  I did so this August and was very satisfied with the transaction.  Here is where you can do this:
> 
> http://www.vacationpointexchange.com/
> 
> _[deleted]_



This is a GREAT suggestion.  We have had our timeshares nearly 15 years, and have enjoyed many fabulous vacations.  Now we find ourselves with kids in college and the likelyhood that "family" vacations will be harder to come by as our son's head out on their own.  Additionally, we purchased a vacation home in one of the areas we first learned about thru timeshares and still love to visit.  Point being, our needs for timeshare weeks have permanently been altered and although we still make use of them, its more difficult to use our time simply because we enjoy traveling to our Winter home in the desert.

So we enrolled our weeks, and really liked adding on individual days to stays and having availability to single or few night stays.  That successfully accomplished, we had extra points and sold(rented) them very rapidly with no hassle whatsoever via vacationpointexchange.   What a great site.  I was able to help other DC owners with their needs, I asked for a fair price for my 2013 points - I didn't want to worry making reservations for someone, so I was only open to transfers to DC accounts. I accepted payment via paypal, transferred the points - covered my annual costs and made a small amount - wasn't looking to score big, just move points I didn't have a need for.  

As has been stated I believe by GregT, DougP and others.  Being able to "quickly and easily" transfer your DC points for cash is one of the very best things about the program.   This single feature has made, our ownership much more satisfying.  We can use the time when and how we like to, and can easily recoup annual costs, when our plans don't use all/any of our points in a given year.

So for someone who doesn't want to work at it, and maybe has little to no need for what they have purchased.  Rather than "give" your investment away at the bottom of the market, why not rent your points to someone else and over time figure out if you have a use for them or sell when inevitiably there is some recovery in resale pricing.   Just a thought !


----------



## Quilter (Oct 8, 2012)

Thank you for your response Gary1945. So sorry if my directness appeared rude. Yes, I'm brutally blunt but I don't really want to be rude. 

As others have suggested there are many ways to use and enjoy your timeshare purchase. Yes, it will take a bit of time and practice but it's not much more painful than learning a new recipe. There are some things that I have yet to see others pick up on in their helpfulness:

If you would like to have the phone no./extensions for a couple II reps I have found very helpful please send me a PM. 

If you will tell what season you own at GV and the places/timeframes you're trying to exchange for then we will have more ability to give you direction.


----------



## SueDonJ (Oct 9, 2012)

Moderator Note:


> *Honor changes entered by moderators*
> You may not alter, edit, or delete any edits introduced into your message by a Moderator or Administrator. This is considered a serious offense and may result in loss of posting privileges.
> 
> In addition, do not enter complaints about moderation into BBS messages. Such posts will be considered off-topic and will be removed. Any such complaints or discussion should be communicated to the bbs staff directly via email or personal message.



I welcome any comments or questions about my moderating in PM's and email.  As always, if you have a problem with any posts (including mine which deal with moderating  ) please use the red triangle icon to report the posts.  The report will be sent to every mod for review.


----------



## Beefnot (Oct 9, 2012)

SueDonJ said:


> Moderator Note:
> 
> 
> I welcome any comments or questions about my moderating in PM's and email.  As always, if you have a problem with any posts (including mine which deal with moderating  ) please use the red triangle icon to report the posts.  The report will be sent to every mod for review.



Why thank you for pointing this out, SueDonJ.  Never too late for moderation that actually makes some sense.


----------



## Rod_central_IL (Oct 16, 2012)

*Interval website is a kluge*



Gary1945 said:


> The 4 - 6 months is probably the biggest obstacle other that the obfuscatory website.  I am a retired small business owner and former I.T. Executive and never thought of myself as a slow-learner, but trying to understand this process drives me to drink.  An old friend of mine once said "If it isn't intuitively obvious - it is probably too difficult."  I suspect your solution is probably my best route.  Too bad the timeshare market is what it is.



I'm with you.  IT guy.  Trying to learn how to use this system.  I heard RCI website is better than Intervals.

There are tricks to doing this.  I learn them from this website more than on the Interval site.   They should make a movie about this like "The Social Network".
  or expose the timeshare industry.

Check the stickies about using Interval.
My feeling is you have to be retired before you have enough flexibility to use your timeshare weeks.

You can also gift your weeks to friends/family.


----------

